# 574 under slung muffler



## krob64 (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't seem to find an under slung muffler for my 574 at any of the usual places. Does anyone know what is so special about it or where I could find one that isn't $400?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Messick's has them for $264.40. Still way too much for a muffler in my book. Try a car muffler. I don't think there would be much difference. Take yours to a local auto parts store and see if you can get one that matches up fairly close. Its been 10 years since I replaced the one on my 574, and I don't remember them costing near that much back then (I think they were $80-90 then). Its nothing special, so a car one should work just fine as long as it has sufficient flow (don't get one much smaller than the one on there).


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Then again, this site has them for $66 (search for # 401489R3)

http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/casecat.htm


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you tried Tractor Supply Co.? They had them for IH,for $ 39.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if Tractor Supply or Fleet Farm has the muffler for that exhaust system. The 574 came in two variants exhaust-wise. There was the traditional upright exhaust system that exited vertically through the hood, or an under slung system with the exhaust pipe going down and rearward, with the muffler under the left foot rest and the pipe exiting behind the rear axle. He needs the latter style muffler which is different from the vertical muffler.


----------



## krob64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Country Boy, were you just going by dimensions? It didn't actually list it as for that model. Or is that the part number for the original? Just curious. Actually, the muffler on it isn't necessarily bad, just not attached too well and I kinda like stuff original, but that doesn't always fit too well with my "cheap" side, if you know what I mean. Ideally I would like it to be as original as possible with the correct clamps and hangers, hence looking for correctly sized muffler, and $66 is fine if that would make it original, but if i gota get the over $200 one, that tie wire hanger is looking pretty good. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I looked up the part number on Messick's CaseIH parts lookup website and then searched Google for that number. The part number is listed after the description, so if it replaces that number, it should be the same.

Here's the description on the site I linked to:



> Muffler, Horizontal - 1-15 16" inlet ID, 2" outlet OD, 47" overall length, uses R1751 clamp. For Models: (3220 from s n 11070000 and up), (395, 495, 595, 695, 895, 3230, 4210, 4230 all 1990-1994). (Part No: 401489R3)


----------

